# God wanted in on the action



## Natster

So, he got him a very hot saw:



It's a lightening strike, taking a pine out.
Natster


----------



## Huskybill

I had a lightning strike 25’ from my window she hit the ground. Took me out of my chair.

Me and my son were fixing our bikes in the garage when the cement walls started creeking. You could hear the electric arc going across the wall than bam the lightening bolt struck behind the wall. Our hair stood up. Me and the kid hide now from lightening.


----------

